# Property In Springs Dubai



## swiss pioneeer (Feb 2, 2009)

I am new to the forum, so first of all let me say hi.

Just about to move out to duabi and trying to decide which area of The Springs to Rent in.

The rent looks like about 200k per annum for a 3 bed villa. If anybody has any tips on good websites to track down a good deal that would be great.

However as a starting point, could anybody suggest which area of Spings is best.

Also, I am planning to be in Dubai Friday.Saturday and was going to have a drive around. It states that it is a gated community, will I be able to get in to drive around to look.

Many thanks.


----------



## tommygun_00 (Jan 30, 2009)

Good post here. I am new as well and coming from the US to Dubai to look around in a couple of weeks. Looking at a two bedroom in the Springs and want to know the best area. Will be in Dubai permanently in March sometime. Does the Springs have furnished villas??

Thanks



swiss pioneeer said:


> I am new to the forum, so first of all let me say hi.
> 
> Just about to move out to duabi and trying to decide which area of The Springs to Rent in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There may be some furnished properties available, but it isn't the norm here for places to be furnished.

Out of curiosity, why only the Springs? Where you will be working, kids schools(if required) would need to be taken into consideration.


----------



## tommygun_00 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ogri-

Springs looked like a solid location that was reasonable for prices. I am open to more areas, but don't know too much. My company is located in the Airport Free Zone but will be going to projects at Meydan in Dubai and Yas Island in AD. Any suggestions will be great! 

My wife and son (18 months) will be coming with me, so we are excited to hear about good suggestions.

Thank you!



Ogri750 said:


> There may be some furnished properties available, but it isn't the norm here for places to be furnished.
> 
> Out of curiosity, why only the Springs? Where you will be working, kids schools(if required) would need to be taken into consideration.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi there

Welcome to the forum

We rented a 3 bed villa in Springs 14 in Jan and my hubby started work then although I don't arrive until April. We liked the location as it is across the road from a small shopping mall where there is a supermarket, Starbucks,chemist etc also the major plus is that the school which the children will be going to is also next to the mall so its about half a mile door to door - so in the cooler months I can walk the children back and forth! There is also a health club which you need to become a member but has a gym,pool etc.

Some of the Springs have there own pools and parks however if your villas is in one that doesn't then you can use the others. Although I really wanted to be near the pool and park for the children.

When we rented ours it was much more than 200K AED and I know that rentals are coming down a bit but would be surprised if you could get a 3 bed for that - although in saying that haven't looked on the Gulf News lately and I know we did pay a bit more because of the location.

Although they are gated communities the guards aren't exactly strict!! When we were out in Nov for a look about a friend of ours drove us about in to several of the Springs as well as the Lakes. They will ask you where you are going so you need to state a street and villa no - make one up and you should be fine - or failing that if you can get in contact with some agents they may be able to give you details of a few that are up for rental. Also a lot of rental properties are left open so you can go and have a look inside yourself!!

Hope this helps a bit and any more questions that I can help you with I will do my best to help.


----------



## swiss pioneeer (Feb 2, 2009)

Dallan.

Thanks for that information, very useful.

Ogri.

The reason for just Springs is more to do with Budget. We are looking to keep the price around 200-220k and the springs looks about right for that price given that we are trying to get a 3 bed.

Work will be in DIFC. If anybody has any suggestions of other areas with this cost and spec, open to any ideas.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

swiss pioneeer said:


> Dallan.
> 
> Thanks for that information, very useful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

As has been said, rental prices are coming down nicely.

I live in Arabian Ranches and there are a good few 3 beds with study around the 200-220k area, but I wasn't dismissing the Springs, just curious.

Swiss Pioneer, where in DIFC will you be working as my wife works there.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Springs prices have come down a lot in the last month or so, a 3 bedroom shouldnt be hard to find for 200,000k AED.

Furnished will be little bit more expensive....... its nice if you can get one that backs the park / swimming pool - or at least a road away e.t.c


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

HI Swiss Pioneer,
I work in DIFC too...and am Swiss 
Send me a PM and we can exchange more details

Cheerio
Lenochka


----------



## swiss pioneeer (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for that Lenochka, however just for clarification, I am not swiss, its a sudername. 

However I will be working in DIFC.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Will you be in The Gate Bldg?

That's where my good lady works


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Ogri...
your good lady works in the same building as I do )
Cheers
Lenochka


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

She is on the 14th floor, chief economist's office


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

The thing to consider is that the traffic in and out of the springs is horrendous. Normally spring 1 and 2 are considered the best since it has the best construction quality and is close to spinneys. But in the morning it may take up to 20 min just to get to SZR. I live in Dubai Marina and it takes me exactly 5 minutes to get to SZR. 

FYI- for the past few days there is police at Emirates Hills round about which gives priority to Emirates HIll residents. This has even created a bigger backlog and is now taking approx 30 min to get to SZR.

The rents are coming down drastically. I am now seeing rents in the range of 180-190 for 3 BR Villa.


----------



## Julu (Apr 24, 2009)

*Which is the best Springs?*

I currently live in London, planning to be in Dubai mid August 2009. My husband is already there hous hunting and we have the limited budget of 150K. He saw some nice 3 beds, but got guzumped on the days he was supposed to sign the contract. From what we understand landlords are still trying to get more last minute because the use to get so much more for their houses pre-crash. So now we are looking into renting a 2 bed + study ( though ideally still looking for a 3 bed) but only willing to downsize for a location that's worth it. Which springs have pools? The estate agents don't seem to know! Also have you heard of good/efficient estate agents? Which spring is the closest to a playgroup where our 2 and a half year old could go 3 or 4 hours a day? Is there a social lofe in the Springs? A community centre or the such? Questions might reduce in quantity in my next post!




swiss pioneeer said:


> I am new to the forum, so first of all let me say hi.
> 
> Just about to move out to duabi and trying to decide which area of The Springs to Rent in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Julu I am moving out of a lovely 2 bed plus study in Springs 11 with a fantastic landlord. I think this is a great area and there are two swimming pools in this Spring. The villa is very close to the play park and also close to a big lake which is great for walking around. If you are interested I can put you in touch with the landlord. 

Re driving around the Springs - just make up a villa and street number to give to security - they don't check!


----------



## Julu (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you Very much for your advice. What is SZR?



qwert97 said:


> The thing to consider is that the traffic in and out of the springs is horrendous. Normally spring 1 and 2 are considered the best since it has the best construction quality and is close to spinneys. But in the morning it may take up to 20 min just to get to SZR. I live in Dubai Marina and it takes me exactly 5 minutes to get to SZR.
> 
> FYI- for the past few days there is police at Emirates Hills round about which gives priority to Emirates HIll residents. This has even created a bigger backlog and is now taking approx 30 min to get to SZR.
> 
> The rents are coming down drastically. I am now seeing rents in the range of 180-190 for 3 BR Villa.


----------



## Julu (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you very much. Could you PM me your phone number? Are you leaving the UAE?



Madam Mim said:


> Hi Julu I am moving out of a lovely 2 bed plus study in Springs 11 with a fantastic landlord. I think this is a great area and there are two swimming pools in this Spring. The villa is very close to the play park and also close to a big lake which is great for walking around. If you are interested I can put you in touch with the landlord.
> 
> Re driving around the Springs - just make up a villa and street number to give to security - they don't check!


----------



## Julu (Apr 24, 2009)

*I have given your number to my husband, he will be in touch. Thank you.*



brianimr said:


> Hi if you can send me the contact details or a direct e-mail address i would be able to help ypu out.


What type of house? Where? Are you an agent?


----------



## Julu (Apr 24, 2009)

*Could I have your number?*

Hi madam MIm

Do you know at what price your landlord is renting it out? What is yur number or your landlords?



Madam Mim said:


> Hi Julu I am moving out of a lovely 2 bed plus study in Springs 11 with a fantastic landlord. I think this is a great area and there are two swimming pools in this Spring. The villa is very close to the play park and also close to a big lake which is great for walking around. If you are interested I can put you in touch with the landlord.
> 
> Re driving around the Springs - just make up a villa and street number to give to security - they don't check!


----------



## brianimr (Mar 15, 2009)

HI

would you be able to help us out in getting the villa details in springs 11


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

what details do you need?


----------

